# How is 40K GBP as a salary in London W2



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Expert Expats,

I just want to have your expert advise about one offer. I want to know how is the salary as 40k GBP in London w2? Please suggest me about it? Is it a good money or just average? My wife is also a Software Engineer and she will also get open work permit.

Thanks and Regards,

Rahul


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you mean you expect to live in W2? London is an expensive city and W2 being Central London means rental prices on flats are among the highest in the city. What is your profession? Will it just be you and your wife? It's largely going to depend on your lifestyle.


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Nyclon,

Many thanks for your quick reply.

I am planning to live in TW7 or some other area like that not in W2. I am an Embedded software Developer. I will be coming with my wife and my daughter. My wife is a Java Developer and she will also look for work and I am hoping that she will also get good job.

I believe in simple living not so much lavish life style. Now can you please suggest me?

-Rahul


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

rahul123b said:


> Hi Nyclon,
> 
> Many thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> ...


It is not a great salary for three people.

Even if you live the simple life.

Calculate the tax you will have to pay as well as transport, rent, council tax, etc.

Our eldest son lives in London.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Is the 40k gross or net?

I am not familiar with your profession in terms of salary, but I am sure that you can make the appropriate comparisons if you look at other similar jobs advertised.

If you were planning to live in W2 as a family, then I think you would find it extremely tough, but you say that you will live in TW7, and if your wife is working as well, things should be fine.

Look into your travel costs, after your rent, this is likely to be your biggest fixed outgoing.

Good Luck


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

To calculate your net pay:

UK PAYE Salary Wage Income Tax Calculator 2012 UK. Updated for 2012/2013 inland revenue tax year. Calculate wages pension national insurance and student loan repayments online.


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot Johana, DPK and Nyclon,

Dear DPK, it is my gross and HR from the company told me that I will be getting around 2900 GBP in hands. As my wife is also having around 7+ years of experince in software development (Expertise in Java) so I am expecting she will also get the similer kind of money.

So how it will be if we both earn total around 5800 GBP per month after tax? Will it be fine for three people living in TW7 or similer area? Please suggest.

-Rahul


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

rahul123b said:


> Thanks a lot Johana, DPK and Nyclon,
> 
> Dear DPK, it is my gross and HR from the company told me that I will be getting around 2900 GBP in hands. As my wife is also having around 7+ years of experince in software development (Expertise in Java) so I am expecting she will also get the similer kind of money.
> 
> ...


I was quite shocked to see the prices of rental properties.

Before you make any firm decisions rahul123b, google the area for rentals.

And as we have all mentioned, check travel costs.

Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

UK property is expensive, and rentals are not cheap, partly because house prices are not cheap but also because there is not an abundant supply of good rental property.

I would have thought you would be paying more tax and NI, giving you less take home pay per month, but check out the link Nyclon has given you above to verify.

Is there a demand in the software development field at the moment for employees? Remember the UK has high unemployment right now.

However all that said: If your wife earns a similar salary, I would work on THP being £5,000 per month, you will be comfortable.

If you look at a three bed house, I think you would find something of a good standard, not huge, but decent part of TW7 for c £1,500 and month.

Two beds or flat maybe £1200 a month.

Do check transport costs, they are high in London, and if two of you are commuting thats a big chunk of income.

One thing to check out though thinking about that, if you are working for a large company, they will some times give interest free loans to pay for an annual travel card which works out considerably cheaper, and you repay them monthly.

I still think you can have a good standard of living and enjoy your life with your family in the UK.


----------



## cakedreams (Aug 14, 2012)

I come bearing scary prices for transport - a commute from TW7 to central London is expensive!

Most people commute using an Oyster card to pay for transport (it's much cheaper and more convienient than individual tickets) and the city is in "zones", the price varying depending on which zones you're travelling between. 

Paying for each journey on a pay-as-you-go basis works out to be more expensive so most people in full-time employment buy a season-ticket that goes on their Oyster card and saves them a lot of money. Even with that saving, a zone 1-6 travel card (as TW7 is in zone 6 and W2 is in zone 1) is £2,136 for the year, for one person.

For that extra cost per person - bear in mind that if your wife also found a job more centrally, she'd have that yearly cost too - you may find it more economical to live a bit more centrally.


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Everyone,

I got an very good Idea now and I am ready to take this risk . I will be having around 2 weks for searching the house, I will fully utilize it and try to find out one of the most econolical place. 

I must say after reading these replies, I am little bit comfortable now. I must say. this forum really rocks! I want to thank everyone for their responses and I also appreacite eveybody's help.

-Rahul


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Good Luck.

When you find the house you think is right for you, take half a day walking around the area, to see exactly what it is like, go back again in the evening to check it out again, and try to look at the school close by for your child.


----------



## expatathome (Jun 24, 2012)

40k is average for an office professional. My husband is a finance manager and gets £70k if that helps (plus private health care and 30 days annual leave, free travel within London. He just works for a rail company. As a marketing manager in publishing I was on £43k 4 years ago but marketing can really vary - as in US - acc to industry.


----------

